# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  واحة القطيف

## بيسان

نبذة تاريخية 

تلك هي القطيف … المدينة التاريخية التي شهدت أرضها أمماً وحضارات شتى كالكلدانيين والكنعانيين والفينيقيين والدلمونيين، حيث كانت القطيف حاضرة ذات شأن كبير في منطقة الخط والتي تعني الساحل الممتد من البصرة إلى عُمان. وحول هذا الموضوع يقول المؤرخ الشاعر الأستاذ محمد سعيد المسلم : (القطيف مدينة ساحلية، وميناء مهم في الوقت نفسه. فالميناء يستقطب النشاط التجاري، والحضارات جميعها، في الغالب، تنشأ على ضفاف الأنهار وشواطئ البحار. فنجد بغداد نشأت على ضفاف دجلة، والإسكندرية وبيروت وصيدا وصور وقرطاجة، نشأت على شواطئ البحر الأبيض المتوسط. فأغلب المدن تؤسس على شواطئ البحار لاسيما إذا كانت على ملتقى الطرق التجارية، حيث تستقطب النشاط التجاري، وتتمازج ثقافتها وشعوبها مع الثقافات والشعوب التي تتصل بها. فكانت منطقة الخليج تعتبر بوابة الشرق والغرب، في الزمن القديم، أو كما يقولون همزة وصل بين تجارة الشرق والغرب، ولذلك استقطب الخليج حركة تجارية في شرق الجزيرة العربية، وتدفقت عليه أجناس سامية كالسومريين، الذين أنشأوا الحضارة الدلمونية. وكانت مدينة القطيف عاصمة إقليم البحرين في أدوار مختلفة، ففي القرن الأول والثالث والتاسع الهجري كانت عاصمته وأزهى مدنه، وإليها كانت تنسب الرماح الخطية الشهيرة. (ساحل الذهب الأسود – الطبعة الثانية – محمد سعيد المسلم). ومما لاشك فيه أن الساحل الشرقي من شبه الجزيرة العربية قد لعب دوراً مهماً عبر العصور السالفة، حيث كان الملتقى الرئيسي لتجارة التوابل والعطور، التي كانت تصدر من موانئ القطيف وتاروت ودارين إلى عدد كبير من دول العالم. (وإلى هذا الإقليم كانت القوافل تتجه من قلب الجزيرة مارةً بالدهناء تنقل شتى البضائع التي اشتهرت بها المنطقة كتمر هجر، ومسك دارين، وثياب الظهران، ورماح الخط، وغير ذلك من السلع التي كانت تنتجها أو ترد عن طريقها) (جريدة اليوم عدد الاثنين 3 جمادى الأولى 1406هـ من مقال للأستاذ/ عبد الرحمن العبيد). 

نبذة جغرافية 

تعتبر مدينة القطيف وما جاورها اليوم من المدن الصغيرة والقرى، جزءاً حيوياً من المنطقة الشرقية، حيث تتربع واحة القطيف المشهورة على جانب من الضفة الغربية للخليج العربي، شمال غرب مدينة الدمام، عن خط الطول 50 وخط العرض 26,32. مناخ واحة القطيف مناخ قاري إذ تصل الحرارة في الصيف إلى نحو 44 درجة مئوية، ونسبة الرطوبة إلى حوالي 90%. أما في الشتاء فتتراوح الحرارة ما بين 18 و 25 درجة مئوية، وتهب على المنطقة خلال شهري مايو ويونيه تقرباً ، رياح موسمية حارة يطلق عليها أهل المنطقة اسم (البوارح). أما الرياح الجنوبية التي تهب على المنطقة فتسمى (الكوس) وهي رياح دافئة تحمل نسبة كبيرة من الرطوبة. أما نسبة سقوط الأمطار عليها فقليلة. 
تحتل واحة القطيف مساحة تقدر بما يزيد على 160 كيلوا متراً مربعاً تقريباً ويبلغ عدد سكانها حوالي 89000نسمة موزعين على عدد من القرى تزيد على عشرين قرية. أما منطقة القطيف ككل فقد نمت واتسعت وأصبحت تضم عدداً من المدن، والقرى الكبيرة، يبلغ عدد سكانها مجتمعة نحو 250000نسمة، ومن أهم هذه المدن والقرى: سيهات، عنك، القديح، صفوى، العوامية، الملاحة، الجش، حلة محيش، أم الحمام، الجارودية، التوبي، أم الساهك، أبو معن، الأوجام، بالإضافة إلى جزيرة تاروت، التي تشمل تاروت، ودارين والربيعية، وسنابس، والزور وغيرها. 

المجتمع القطيفي 

يضم المجتمع القطيفي أربع فئات هي: الصيادون، والفلاحون، والتجار، وموظفو الحكومة والشركات والمؤسسات. فالفئة الأولى تعتبر الممون الرئيسي لأسواق المنطقة الشرقية بالسمك، حيث يتم بيع وشراء كميات كبيرة من الأسماك بالمزاد العلني كل يوم في سوق القطيف، ومنه يتوزع إلى أسواق مدن المملكة، وفي الآونة الأخيرة اشتهرت مدينة سيهات بسوق السمك، حيث يتوجه كثير من المواطنين والمقيمين عصر كل يوم، لجلب مختلف أنواع الأسماك الطازجة، والتي يصطادها الصيادون المحليين. 
أما الفئة الثانية، فتنخرط في أعمال الزراعة، والتي كانت لفترة ماضية قريبة، المصدر الرئيسي لتزويد أسواق الدمام والخبر والظهران بالخضراوات والمنتجات الزراعية الأخرى. غير أن تزايد تعداد السكان في المنطقة جعل المصدر المحلي غير قادر على تلبية احتياجات سكانها من الخضراوات والفواكه. لكن هناك مؤشرات تنبئ بعودة نشاط القطاع الزراعي في القطيف إلى سابق عهده وذلك بفضل اهتمام أهل المنطقة بالزراعة، وبفضل المساعدات التي تقدمها الدولة لتشجيع هذا القطاع وتنميته ورفع مستواه. 
والفئة الثالثة، وهي فئة التجار، فتسهم بدور كبير في تنمية الاقتصاد الوطني عن طريق استيراد وتصدير مختلف أنواع السلع والبضائع. 
وأما الفئة الرابعة، وهي تمثل الموظفين العاملين لدى الدوائر والمؤسسات الحكومية والشركات الوطنية، فينخرط منسوبوها في السلك الوظيفي الحكومي والمحلي، وقد التحق الكثيرون منهم بشركة ارامكو. 

القطاع الزراعي 

حبا الله واحة القطيف وتوابعها، منذ القدم، أرضاً طيبة معطاء ومياه وافرة، فشمر الفلاح القطيفي عن ساعديه لحرث الأرض واستصلاحها وزرعها واستغلال خيراتها الممثلة في ثمار النخيل، والحمضيات والفواكه والخضراوات. وكان لاكتشاف البترول في المنطقة الشرقية من المملكة، دور كبير في صرف معظم الفلاحين عن مزاولة الزراعة، فاتجهوا إلى الانخراط في أعمال الزيت مما أدى إلى كساد الزراعة وإهمالها. وإدراكاً من الدولة لأهمية القطاع الزراعي في توفير الأمن الغذائي للسكان، قدمت الدعم السخي ووفرت الحوافز التشجيعية لهذا القطاع الهام إلى جانب تقديم الإعانات والقروض للمزارعين حتى يقوم بدوره في هذا المجال الحيوي.

الأدب و الأدباء في القطيف 

أنجبت منطقة القطيف على مر العصور نخبة من الشعراء والأدباء، استوحوا من هذه الواحة وطبيعة خضرتها ومياهها مادة شعرهم فأغنت ملكاتهم وشحذت قرائحهم … وكان من بين أولئك الشعراء البارزين طرفة بن العبد، والمتلمس، والمثقب العبدي، والشيخ جعفر الخطي، وغيرهم. وفي أوائل الأربعينات من القرن الحالي، اشتهر في المنطقة عدد من الشعراء أمثال خالد الفرج، والشيخ عبد الحميد الخطي، ومحمد سعيد الجشي، و عبد الواحد الخنيزي، وعدنان العوامي، والسيد حسن أبو الرِحي … ومن الشعراء المعدودين في ساحة الفكر والأدب في القطيف الشاعر محمد سعيد المسلم. وهناك شعرا ء آخرون كالشاعر عبد الحميد الخطي الذي يقول في قصيدة له عن القطيف:

doPoem(0)
قالوا القطيف فقلت غاية قصدناألق المراسـي أيهـا  الربـانوافيته والبـدر يبسـط نـورهفوق الضفاف وترقص الشطآنوعليه من نسج المساء مـلاءةصفراء باهتـة بهـا الألـوانوالسفن أسراب تروح  وتغتدينوعـان ذا وان وذا  عجـلانوالشرع هامسة الشعاع  كأنـهنفضت جناحا في الفضا العقبان

الأماكن الأثرية والشعبية بمنطقة القطيف 

منطقة القطيف غنية بالمواقع الأثرية التي تعكس أهمية هذا الجزء الشرقي من الجزيرة العربية في عصور سالفة متعددة. وسنستعرض هنا أهم الأماكن الأثرية والشعبية فيها: 

جزيرة تاروت: 
كانت هذه الجزيرة فيما مضى موطناً للفينيقيين والبرتغاليين. كان يفصل بينها وبين مدينة القطيف مخاضة يقطعها السكان بأرجلهم عند أدنى مستوى للجزر. وبالقوارب الصغيرة عند أعلى مستوى للمد. أما اليوم فقد أصبحت شبه جزيرة يحيط بها الماء من ثلاث جهات: 
الشمالية والشرقية والجنوبية. أما الجهة الغربية فقد اتصلت بمدينة القطيف عبر شارع فسيح معبد ذي اتجاهين وعلى جانبي الطريق (مكان المخاضة سابقاً) أقيمت أحياء سكنية جديدة. وتقدر مساحة الجزيرة حالياً بنحو 25كليلو متراً مربعاً. وهي تشتمل على خمس مدن وقرى هي: تاروت (المدينة الرئيسية). الربيعية، سنابس، الزور، ودارين، التي كانت فيما مضى ميناءً تجارياً مشهوراً، والتي ورد ذكرها في التاريخ الإسلامي والشعر العربي، حيث قال الأعشى: 

doPoem(0)
يمرون بالدهنـا خفافـاً عيابهـمويخرجن من دارين بجر الحقائب
وأهم ما يميز جزيرة تاروت حالياً، قلعتها التي تحتل موقعا أثرياً هاماً يعود إلى الألف الثالث قيل الميلاد. وقد قامت إدارة المتاحف والآثار بالمنطقة بسح جميع الأماكن الأثرية فيها، وهي بصدد إعداد دراسة شاملة عن الجزيرة. 
ويروي الأستاذ عبد الرحمن عبد الكريم العبيد أن الجزيرة كانت تعرف بجزيرة دارين وليس بتاروت. وقد استند في ذلك إلى بعض الأقوال، منها ما ذكره الأستاذ حمد الجاسر: "ولكن الجزيرة عرفت بدارين التي كانت من أشهر موانئ شرق الجزيرة لأنها واقعة في رأس داخل في البحر تستطيع السفن بلوغها بسهولة بخلاف بلدة تاروت التي تحيط بها خلجان من البحر ليست عميقـة الميــاه 
في كل وقت". (مقالة للأستاذ عبد الرحمن العبيد – بجريدة اليوم عدد الإثنين 7 رجب 1406هـ). والواقع أن اسم الجزيرة لا يغير من الحقيقة شيئاً، فهي منطقة تعاقبت عليها، في الأزمان الغابرة، حضارات وأمم متعددة. 
وفي دارين معلم تراثي، وهو منزل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، أحد تجار اللؤلؤ المشهورين في الخليج، ولعل الأهمية التاريخية لهذا المعلم التراثي لا تكمن في المبنى ذاته، بل في التل الذي يحتضن المبنى. حيث عثر بجانبه على مسكوكات فضية، يعود تاريخا إلى فترة فجر الإسلام. 

قلعة القطيف 
تشير الدلائل التاريخية إلى أن سواحل المنطقة الشرقية مما فيها القطيف. التي كانت فيما مضى محاطة بسور لحمايتها من الغزاة. ربما تكون هي نفسها التي بناها "أردشير بن بابك" (226 – 241م) (ساحل الذهب الأسود). 
وقد بدأت القطيف كموطن استيطاني صغير على شاطئ الخليج العربي، ومع مرور الأيام سورت حاضرتها (القلعة) بسور يبلغ سمكه نحو مترين، وارتفاعه نحو 9 أمتار، وله أبراج شاهقة مستديرة الشكل يبلغ عددها أحد عشر برجاً وقد شكل ذلك السور أول حي من أحياء القطيف أطلق عله اسم (القلعة) وتدل الكتابات التي كانت محفورة على أجزاء من أحجاره على أنه (بني في عهد السلطان سليم الثاني العثماني في القرن العاشر الهجري، بينما يبدو انه أسس قيل هذا التاريخ بزمن بعيد) (ساحل الذهب الأسود). 
وكان للقلعة أربعة أبواب تفتح في النهار وتغلق في الليل، وهي: باب الشرق ويسمى دروازة البحر، وباب الغرب ويسمى دروازة باب الشمال، وباب الجنوب ويسمى دروازة السوق، وباب الشمال ويصلها بالكوت وهو حصن صغير: والقلعة بشكلها البيضاوي تنقسم إلى أكثر من (فريج)، أي فريق، ويجمع على (فرجان)، أي فروق، وأهمها أربعة هي : 

فريق الخان وهو في الجهة الغربية. 

فريق السدرة وهو في الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية. 

فريق الزريب وهو في الجهة الشمالية الغربية. 

فريق الوارش وهو في الجهة الشمالية الشرقية

سوق الخميس 
يتردد الكثير من المواطنين والمقيمين في واحة القطيف ومدن الدمام والظهران والخبر وما حولها على سوق الخميس بالقطيف الذي اتخذ اسمه من اليوم الذي يقام فيه. وهو من الأسواق القديمة حيث يجتمع عدد كبير من الباعة، من داخل الواحة وخارجها، لعرض أصناف متعددة من البضائع والسلع المصنعة محلياً منها والمستوردة.

عيون الواحة 
اشتهرت واحة القطيف بعيونها الطبيعية. ومن العيون ما قل ماؤها حالياً، ومنها ما زال جارياً بشكل طبيعي، ومنها ما أهمل حتى كاد يتوقف جريان الماء فيها. ومن أهم العيون التي تحتضنها الواحة: حمام أبو لوزة، عين الربيانة، عين المصونة، عين المنصوري، عين أم السباع، عني المليح، عين ميالة، عين داروش، عين أم عمار، وغيرها. 
تلك هي واحة القطيف التي مازالت تمد أهلها وما حولها بالخير والعطاء الكثير، وستبقى واحة غنية بتراثها ورجالها كما وصفهم الشاعر العربي: 

doPoem(0)
فقد كان في أهل القطيف فوارسحماة إذا ما الحرب شدت  بيذبل

----------


## المتحير

مشكورة على الطرح المتميز

----------

